# Hi Guys. New here looking for advice. Help Please.



## 19779 (Oct 14, 2013)

.


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

as i finshed reading the second paragraph i got really excited because like you, i got mine from an intense lsd trip. I couldn't even finish reading your post because i couldn't wait to write a response. Please message me, i would love to share my experience with you. I went throught the EXACT same thing, it all started the way yours did. Like i just can't stress it enough, i went through the same thing. That's crazy, i've been wanting to find someone like me, and i finally did.  Well back to ready you post!!!


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Okay, the one thing you need to know about DP is that its theoretically caused by us being really crappy at handling intense emotions due to the coping mechanisms we develop in our early childhood. It's why we panic so damn much.

Do you remember your childhood?


----------



## 19779 (Oct 14, 2013)

seafoamwaves said:


> Okay, the one thing you need to know about DP is that its theoretically caused by us being really crappy at handling intense emotions due to the coping mechanisms we develop in our early childhood. It's why we panic so damn much.
> 
> Do you remember your childhood?


I remember my childhood, it wasn't perfect, but nothing bad ever happened to me. I never panicked or had troubles with my emotions before the bad trip. I truly was carefree and happy. I know everyone says that attachment styles it is what causes dp but the only way i think i could relate to that is that my grandmother raised me and shes sick. I still have my mom and dad but i grew up closer to my grandparents. But nobody ever did anything to hurt me.

My main problem isnt a "dream like state" but obsessive existential thoughts that don't let me live. They are in my head 24/7 and now I try not to even let them form completely, but they're still back there tormenting me.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

cma92 said:


> I remember my childhood, it wasn't perfect, but nothing bad ever happened to me. I never panicked or had troubles with my emotions before the bad trip. I truly was carefree and happy. I know everyone says that attachment styles it is what causes dp but the only way i think i could relate to that is that my grandmother raised me and shes sick. I still have my mom and dad but i grew up closer to my grandparents. But nobody ever did anything to hurt me.
> 
> My main problem isnt a "dream like state" but obsessive existential thoughts that don't let me live. They are in my head 24/7 and now I try not to even let them form completely, but they're still back there tormenting me.


Eh, I kind of hate the whole "attachment style" definition too, but so far it's something a lot people can relate to


----------



## 19779 (Oct 14, 2013)

seafoamwaves said:


> Eh, I kind of hate the whole "attachment style" definition too, but so far it's something a lot people can relate to


I see that it helps alot of people, and its great for them if it is their situation. But honestly I dont think that is the ONLY way to get it. Im sure mine came from the emotional trauma of the trip. I think about my childhood and it was fine, I don't want to over anlayze it and make myself THINK there was something wrong then they're wasnt. I have a loving family, supportive and always there when I need them.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

cma92 said:


> I see that it helps alot of people, and its great for them if it is their situation. But honestly I dont think that is the ONLY way to get it. Im sure mine came from the emotional trauma of the trip. I think about my childhood and it was fine, I don't want to over anlayze it and make myself THINK there was something wrong then they're wasnt. I have a loving family, supportive and always there when I need them.


That's awesome, you should watch videos by Sean Madden on Youtube.

You might be able to relate to this video too, this was a guy that recovered who also said he had a supportive family:


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Reading this thread reminded me a lot of myself. My DP was induced by doing 5 grams of shrooms my first time. Although the first half of the trip was the most beautiful thing I've ever witnessed, one negative thought that I couldn't let go of and bam, everything turned dark and I had a brutal panic attack. Since my anxiety, just like you, I've completely lost my appetite. I have lost a total of 30 pounds now and my family is concerned I've become anorexic which is far from the truth. I can't stand being thin, but I never want to eat because of how my stomach feels due to the anxiety.

I recommend not taking any medication, for this will only mask the symptoms, not rid of them. Focus on positive thinking, try to exercise as much as you can, stick with the omega 3's ( these have made my thinking a lot clearer. ) Avoid alcohol completely until you're fully recovered. I recovered for a week and made the mistake of testing it out by drinking and smoking weed, went back to square one. Also over time, you'll gradually figure out ways that help you, and eventually find yourself a cure. Sadly it took me 7 years to figure this out, but I never put in the effort in those years seeing as I thought I was going to end up in an insane asylum for the first 4 years, not knowing what DP/DR was. Finding out my disorder was a HUGE relief.

Good luck.


----------

